# I need some help



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm Jersy for the week staying in Galloway need some help to find some stripers. Can any one point me in the right direction and idea of what bait or lures to use. Thanks for your help.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Try the BF Englund plant on the GSP or by the Tuckahoe Inn. As for bait, I would try clams, bunker or mullet if ya can find it. And lures I would use bombers in the School Bus color or the striper color.

You could also try the Ocean City area beaches and back bays. Give the boys at Fin-atics a shout.


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the help dogg. Friend of mine took me to brigantine there was so much seaweed couldn't even soak bait for 2 min. Then we went to the jetties seaweed was the same but bunker was every were so I threw a 4" storm for about 4 hours snaged two bunker. One friend got to ling cods other friend got one tautog. Saw bunch of other togs caught. Then went fishing chips didn't do to well with that either. Next time I will have 7" gulps, bigger storms, and people that will stay later.


----------

